
Ask HN: What happened to Proposition HN? ("$8000 for your side project") - technel
Long ago, an anonymous user offered to pay $8000 to several people to build side projects.[1] The blog for the project hasn&#x27;t been updated[2] since January, and the names of those selected were never made public.<p>Is anyone involved able to comment?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5037694
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnproposition.blogspot.com&#x2F;
======
hmexx
Hey guys

Sorry for the radio silence. I was intending on keeping the blog updated with
anecdotes from the experiment, but ended up not doing so. I've received a few
emails from people mentioning that I'm throwing away the opportunity of
turning the initial spike of interest into a long-standing readership/audience
but the truth is that was never what I was after; I was genuinely keen on
finding some cool new projects to work on.

The experiment is going so-so. If you remember I green-lighted 5 projects.

\- 1 was aborted before start through mutual agreement after further market
research

\- 2 were aborted because the devs did not manage to complete the MVP. Lack of
motivation mainly. If I've learnt anything so far it's that lack of follow-
through is still a major issue, and the promise of a little money and a
partner to work with does not squash the problem as much as I thought it
would. I suspect not being physically in the same space has a lot to do with
it.

That leaves 2, one of which is live and the other is about a month away still
(slow progress)

So it's unclear whether this structure works. Going to depend on the last 2.
Even then, the sample size has been quite small so the results will not be
conclusive. Guess will need to try a second round at some point!

hmexx

~~~
ghc
Interesting. I wonder how this compares with Google's Summer of Code program
completion statistics (at least back when it started).

If you wind up with several companies that are judged as likely to be
successful, what will you do? You can't reasonably split multiple companies
50/50 with others, because you won't be able to give adequate time. Getting a
business off the ground is just the very first step. You're practically
dooming businesses to failure if you can't fully commit to them because you
are splitting time between multiple companies.

On the other hand, it wouldn't be fair to bet on one of the companies and then
reject working on others, even if they might be viable businesses.

------
lionheart
I was one of the developers that participated in this project.

The web app launched about a month ago and is currently running with some beta
users testing it out.

I got paid for my development work and we are currently working on advertising
the app with the advertising budget we set aside.

I'm sure if things go well we will do a write up about the experience and post
it at some point.

~~~
unreal37
It looks like it was [http://www.textrep.com](http://www.textrep.com)

~~~
porter
What kind of messages get mass-texted by realtors to their clients?

~~~
lionheart
Open house reminders, "a house just went on the market in the zip code you
were looking at", etc.

It usually won't be texts to all of their clients, but to groups of 10-20
based on their tags and groupings in our system.

~~~
porter
Does it hook up to the IDX?

------
Malcx
I began a project with this after the pitch/initial selection phase - but due
to personal circumstances had to withdraw about 40% of the way in and
concentrate on other things.

Due to the specific arrangement we had, I (understandably) didn't get paid
anything, although the idea is still on hold to be resurrected when I'm more
able - although this may be as a solo project then.

The concept and semi-anonymous funder are certainly legit and I'm interested
to see how the other projects from this develop.

------
walesmd
I threw my idea list at the guy (I think it was only 80-something deep at the
time) and were tossed some ideas back and forth. Ultimately, I decided I
didn't really think he was the type of partner I was looking for. Absolutely
nothing personal against him and I assure you, his offers were legitimate and
he very easily had the means to accomplish what he put forth in his original
post. It simply can't down to him being a business/sales guy, when I wanted
another technical person; and him looking to fund full time development of an
idea, whereas I wasn't all too concerned with those financials.

------
parametrek
Bounced a few emails around. I was turned down. A few months later I went and
put it together myself anyway. The beta test has been well recieved and I am
looking for clients.

~~~
tehwebguy
What is the project / can we see the beta?

~~~
parametrek
Sure. [http://parametrek.com](http://parametrek.com)

I should probably re-shoot the demo video. It is seriously dated.

~~~
sixQuarks
I like the idea, but no offense, I would remove the wording that says "the
most user friendly". The site needs some serious ux/design work.

------
genericacct
The project i am involved in is going forward. late, but going forward =)

~~~
switz
Can we get a few more details? You seem to have created a throwaway account
just for this post.

~~~
genericacct
I have, and it's probably the third throwaway i open here -- keep forgetting
pws, sorry. I don't feel authorized to disclose any details regarding the
originator of the proposition, but i can assure you the project i am doing
(surprise, it's a webapp with an api!) has been funded.

------
pain_perdu
Thanks for posting this.

------
andrewhillman
I am surprised more "seed investors" don't come on here once in a while and
say... show me (demo) what you're working on... I have 15-25K to thrown down
on something interesting. HN could use a little more personal engagement on
here.

------
nnoitra
Can we at least know what ideas you people were working on?

------
loceng
I wonder if it was just an idea grab - hopefully not.

~~~
dsl
Why would anyone bother with an "idea grab"?

Based on the number of "seeking technical cofounder" emails I get every week,
ideas are not the problem. Successful companies are built on execution.

~~~
dlhavema
I definitely have a lack of viable ideas. Would like to know where all these
ideas your talking about come from :-)

~~~
loceng
That's likely the key difference: Ideas and ideas that are viable - or knowing
how or what makes them viable. Usually when you're pitching ideas for money
you explain WHY they are viable, telling your strategy / tactics ...

------
sixQuarks
I'm curious about this as well.

------
sogen
Thing still open?

------
codystebbins
dze

------
vbv
It didn't look anything serious when it was posted and I hope no one did.

~~~
genericacct
I have been paid so i guess you can say there was some seriousness to it.

~~~
vbv
I kind of find it hard to believe. You just created your account like 17 mins
ago.

~~~
mnbvcxza
But someone who has an older account couldn't possibly be lying.

